# Problems reg. connecting a PC to TV and Home Theatre



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi!

I had purchased the Sony DAV-TZ145 and have a few questions.

I want to connect my pc to my TV as a display and the home theatre as the a 5.1 speaker.

However when i connect the "audio in to aux" cable into the headphone jack then only 2 speakers work. How can i make it use all 5 speakers ( and the woofer )?

There are 2 HDMI ports on the TV. I also connected the pc to the tv and the ht to the tv thru the hdmi. But no sound comes thru. . Enabled " Sound through HDMI " option on the ht. Any suggestions on how to go about this?

Thanks in Advance,

Shiva


----------



## arko1983 (Feb 8, 2014)

how ru connecting pc to tv ,if u r connecting thru hdmi then connect it to the ht then to tv,else connect via tosolink optical cable if ur motherboard has the port .mention the audio ports on your motherboard.
I have similar setup ie my pc is connected to tv via hdmi and sound thru optical.my tv sound is connected via hdmi arc but it is not working as intended,but optical works


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 8, 2014)

arko1983 said:


> how ru connecting pc to tv ,if u r connecting thru hdmi



I was wondering about whether i could do that.I connected the ht to the pc thru an audio in to aux cable but only 2 speakers work. tried changing speaker settings but no use. I want to connect to the tv using HDMI and also to the ht in such a way that all speakers work. 

Meddled in system settings but there is no speaker setup. Also dont have optical output on my mobo. 

Shiva


----------



## arko1983 (Feb 8, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> I was wondering about whether i could do that.I connected the ht to the pc thru an audio in to aux cable but only 2 speakers work. tried changing speaker settings but no use. I want to connect to the tv using HDMI and also to the ht in such a way that all speakers work.
> 
> Meddled in system settings but there is no speaker setup. Also dont have optical output on my mobo.
> 
> Shiva


How ru connecting tv as display for Pc?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 9, 2014)

Am using VGA  currently as when i connect the tv says "Signal Not Recognized"

Shiva

Also, when i connect to the ht using aux while in xbmc then the sound does not go thru. Please help.

Shiva


----------



## arko1983 (Feb 9, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Am using VGA  currently as when i connect the tv says "Signal Not Recognized"
> 
> Shiva
> 
> ...


do u have a grafix card if not then i don't know as u r vga is not recognized. if u dont have mini-hdmi port in grafix card nor audio out then u need to buy a grafix card with mini-hdmi.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 9, 2014)

vga is recognised, hdmi is not. when i connect hdmi it says signal not recognised. will post a few pics to explain. Am using a laptop, there is no gfx card

Shiva


----------

